# TIRES!!!!!!!!!



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

Im trying to figure out the best tire for my quad and a friend of mine has itps on his polaris that keep pickin up thorns(flats for every thorn) and weve plugged each tire about 5 times we do a lot of mud ridin and a lot of trail ridin i think i like the essex sure foot but i was wondering if anyone had any better ideas or if yall knew anything about the sure like are they worth buyin


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

How about laws or backs? I personally like my backs.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

'Zillas I also really liked my Executioners


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

zillas were my first choice but the sure foot is kevlar belted it says and thats what im lookin for is a mud tire that resistant to puntures i know ill have some but what is my best protection u know they need to make tires more that 6 ply make some 10 or 12 ply i mean come on i like makin my own trails but i dont wont to replace my tire every time i ride right anywho the input is greatly appreciated and if anyone has anymore i deas it will be a while before i make a decision cuz its to impotortant to be impulsive about


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

Laws according to my ATV mag were rated best for both trail and mud combo. They are 6 ply as well. Zillas are not quit as good in mud as the Mud Zilla. I have mud zillas and they are a little rough riding for high ground trail rides. jmo....I like my MZ in the mud though. They do all I need.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Im running zillas now but i use to run itp 589s and wow never ever got a flat with those if you have a dealer near you see if they have them and go feel the tire they have thick rubber im not jokeing i think there bullet proof lol.Itp says that they are 6 ply but ive seen plenty of 6ply and no where near as tough as the 589s i had them in the 27-12 and only ran 3 lbs of air.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Zillas for a trail bike IMO, I really like my backs but they are rough on the hard ground. The laws seem to ride better but don't pull as good in the mud around here.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You should look into Vampires....i had a set of 28x10x12 TSL's on my 650 SRA that were virtually puncture proof. I ran over beer bottles, rebar, cypress knees, and other stuff i'm sure and NEVER had one go flat. Even rode my buddy's property that was full of cactus...tires looked like porcupines when we were done but no leaks.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

589's are a tough tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mudengineer said:


> Zillas are not quit as good in mud as the Mud Zilla.


I dissagree..... a LOT. I would take Zilla's over mud zilla's every day. MZ's Dig no matter what your in, they dont pull at all... just dig, and ride like crap. Zilla's on the other hand, ride very well, handle well, and pull just as much as they dig.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

artrax ctx tires sold on motosport.com. the best tire IMO for the price. i got all 4 shipped to my front door for 250 bucks. it was free shipping and 45 a front 55 a rear tire.. also they are 6 ply but the way the tread is thorns never see the main tire, they are basicly a maxxis big horn but more flat on top and bigger size lugs for mud. o and half the price


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

The Essex Sure foot tires are made for extremely heavy work SxSs like the Cub Cadets and Kubotas, you shouldn't be able to even scratch the rubber on them with your Bear. Downfall is they are EXTREMELY HEAVY from what I've been told, and because of that not really reccomended for an ATV.


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

i love my zillas, that being said mud bugs never let me down before! and i've seen 589's go thru a hard spot! but i still would get zillas again. maxxis got it imo!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Try putting slime in your tires.You'll NEVER have another flat again..Works VERY well.. I wouldn't ride without it..Zilla are the best all around tire. Might want to look at some bi-claws and tri-claws, my buddy has some and they ride good and do very well in the mud too, very hard compound, can't wear em' out !!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

J2! said:


> Try putting slime in your tires.You'll NEVER have another flat again..Works VERY well..


I wouldn't say never...... As I find this to be a false statement.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well you know what I mean.. You are alot less likely.. It was just a figure of speech.. Anything can happen, I mean, you can break a valve stem off, break the bead, etc...


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

J2! said:


> Try putting slime in your tires.You'll NEVER have another flat again..Works VERY well.. I wouldn't ride without it..Zilla are the best all around tire. *Might want to look at some bi-claws and tri-claws, my buddy has some and they ride good and do very well in the mud too, very hard compound, can't wear em' out !!!*


Agreed completely on that, they are also very very tough tires that will last nearly forever. I know I love mine, by far the best all around tire out there imo, ride smooth, last forever, extremely puncture resistant, very good in mud, still very trail rideable, outstanding in sand, and they run true to size or bigger then stated.


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I wouldn't say never...... As I find this to be a false statement.


yeah i wouldnt say never either my buddy who is havin problems with flats bought four bottles of slime loaded all for tires after he got his fisrt flat and we still have to air his tires up and plug before he goes out ridin with us but the slime does make it ez to find the hole if u over inflate u see the hole quick im thinkin either zillas or laws thanx for the input guys i appreciated it very much


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Theres a couple guys up here that run 589s and they wear like iron and get them through some Nasty stuff. Has any one tried the Swamplites?


----------

